
Tactical Throwable Cameras - batguano
http://bounceimaging.com/
======
Someone1234
Love the concept and camera, the software needs some work. Watching someone
slowly scroll around as in the video is pretty laughable for a tense and
potentially life threatening situation.

But I think they have all of the "core" stuff they need to build better
software. I wonder what the bottleneck is? I mean is the software only able to
receive 3 of the sensor's feeds concurrently, and the slow scrolling is so
that sensors can be switched on/off? Ideally it should just jump to any motion
or use face recognition to bounce to interesting parts of the room.

The biggest competitor I see to this is drones. You can get a near real time
video drone now for under $2,500 which is both small enough and stable enough
to fly through an open doorway (but maybe less subtle, assuming that you think
this ball-cam is).

------
batguano
Pando's article on this:

[http://pando.com/2015/05/04/as-police-militarization-
increas...](http://pando.com/2015/05/04/as-police-militarization-increases-
bounce-imaging-claims-its-device-will-reduce-violent-confrontations/)

------
ggchappell
The specs look about right to me, except for the update rate:

> 1 full 360-degree panorama per second

Does that seem awfully slow to anyone else?

------
visarga
Haha! The phone is unreliable. Try fumbling with your phone in such a
situation.

